
Criticism and two-way streets - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2012/3/10/criticism-two-way
======
vaneck
I hope criticizing the link itself isn't considered trolling here (I'm still
new), but what I see here is an article that is 90% a quote from a different
article and 10% pretty uninspiring commentary. Why link to this particular
site instead of the place where the actual content is in?

<http://blog.intercom.io/criticism-and-two-way-streets/>

~~~
swombat
FYI, as the author of the link post, I agree - but there's not much I can do
about people reposting my linked posts... (I don't think it should be reposted
unless I add some insight, e.g. <http://swombat.com/2012/3/10/frightening-
ideas> \- and even then, I don't know...)

